# Can you dye sublimate on to 100% Viscose



## artoncanvas (Jan 20, 2009)

I have searched the forum and can't find the answer, so I apologise in advance if it has already been answered elsewhere.

I have been asked to print photographs on to 100% viscose t-shirts using dye sublimation. My client has supplied the t-shirts. although, I am reluctant to try printing the image without enough knowledge, for fear of ruining the tees.

Can I print on 100% Viscose?


Regards

Sue


----------



## rike (May 6, 2009)

I believe not. Viscose is made of cellulosic fibers, like cotton. Therefore it should be as inadequate as cotton.


----------



## artoncanvas (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you Rike.

I thought not!


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I believe Jose Enrique is right - viscose (and rayon for this matter) are of organic nature.


----------



## Midnightparade (Jun 21, 2009)

Is there a difference between Viscose and Poly Viscose?!

I am looking at this style of tee:
t401ld

:S


----------



## jainarts (May 22, 2010)

hi
wanted to know can we do dye sublimation of 100% viscose


----------

